# NSW school admission ages



## suzi q (May 7, 2009)

Hi All 

I'd be really greatful if anyone could advise me of the school years my children would be in if we emigrated in time for the next school year ( starting Feb 1010)

Current ages 

boy age 16 born 31/3/93
boy age 14 born 29/11/94
girl age 12 born 24/8/96

If anyone has any info re schools n Northern Beaches or commutable distance it would be VERY welcome

Many thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Suzi:

Here are the school years by age:

Primary

* Kindergarten: 4-5 year olds
* Preparatory / Reception / Kindergarten (QLD, NSW,VIC and ACT): 5-6 year olds
* Year 1: 6-7 year olds
* Year 2: 7-8 year olds
* Year 3: 8-9 year olds
* Year 4: 9-10 year olds
* Year 5: 10-11 year olds
* Year 6: 11-12 year olds
* Year 7: 12-13 year olds (WA, SA, QLD)


[edit] Secondary

* Year 7: 12-13 year olds (ACT, NSW, TAS, and VIC,) Middle School NT
* Year 8: 13-14 year olds
* Year 9: 14-15 year olds
* Year 10: 15-16 year olds (high school NT)
* Year 11: 16-17 year olds
* Year 12: 17-18 year olds

As for some schools in the Northern Beaches:
Allambie Heights Public School
St. Kevins
Beacon Hill Public School
St. Lukes Grammar
Dee Why Public School

These are primarily schools in Warringah council, the other two councils for the Northern beaches are Manly council and Pittwater council, you may prefer to search schools in those council areas.

Good luck in your search.



suzi q said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'd be really greatful if anyone could advise me of the school years my children would be in if we emigrated in time for the next school year ( starting Feb 1010)
> 
> ...


----------



## famanda33 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for asking that question - it's got me thinking!

My middle child is almost 3, but as his birthday is 31st August, he will be starting school in the UK on the 2nd September 2010 - 2 days after his 4th birthday. 

The primary schools only have one intake, and thats September. They take all children that will be having their 5th birthday in the coming year (1st Sept - 31st Aug) in one go.

Is it the same in Oz? And if so, what are the cut-off dates for each years intake?

Also, would someone mind answering another question for me - is kindergarten fulltime? Or just mornings until year 1?

Sorry for hijacking your thread suzi q


----------

